# Virtueller RAM?



## mp89 (14. November 2007)

Hallo,

gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit seinen RAM virtuell um ein paar 100MB nur hochzusetzen?

Gruß 
Max


----------



## Sukrim (14. November 2007)

*hüstel* Wozu?

Du kannst zwar z.B. den virtuellen Speicher unter Windows hochdrehen, aber du bräuchtest schon eine SEHR schnelle Festplatte um dann überhaupt damit arbeiten zu können...

Sobald ausgelagert wird, wird's dreckig - falls du aber den Ram erweitern MUSST (z.B. um etwas rendern zu können, das gerade nicht in deinen Hauptspeicher passt) kannst du ja mal nach Virtueller Speicher googeln.


----------



## mp89 (15. November 2007)

Nene, folgendes Problem. Habe mir mal den Virtual PC (von MS) runtergeladen und kann dort nur 384MB RAM, also so viel wie ich hab, als RAM einstellen. Um mehr einstellen zu können, bräuchte ich ja dann mehr physikalischen RAM, also keine Auslagerungsdatei. Da allerdings meine Sorte von RAM sehr teuer ist( nehme an, weil veraltet) würde sich das nicht mehr lohnen aufzurüsten... Gibts da nicht ein Programm was mir mal eben 200MB mehr RAM emuliert und als physikalischen Speicher tarnt, damit ich die Einstellung hoch stellen kann?

Gruß


----------



## Raubkopierer (15. November 2007)

Wohl kaum. Denn wie gesagt erführst du dadurch maximal einen Geschwindigkeitseinbruch. Und deinen kompletten Arbeitsspeicher der virtuellen Maschine zu geben dürfte auch nicht sehr intelligent sein, da so ja ncihts mehr für Windows selbst bleibt.


----------



## mp89 (15. November 2007)

Aus diesem Grund, dass eben Windows nach Möglichkeit den virtuellen RAM nutzt, will ich ihn ja, denn wenn die virtuelle Maschine läuft, was muss denn dann windows noch groß machen? Doch wohl einfach nur im Hintergrund einige Prozesse am "Leben" erhalten oder? 
Naja, wenns so was nich gibt dann geht mein Vorhaben halt nicht... =(


----------



## Laudian (16. November 2007)

mp89 hat gesagt.:


> Nene, folgendes Problem. Habe mir mal den Virtual PC (von MS) runtergeladen und kann dort nur 384MB RAM, also so viel wie ich hab, als RAM einstellen. Um mehr einstellen zu können, bräuchte ich ja dann mehr physikalischen RAM, also keine Auslagerungsdatei. Da allerdings meine Sorte von RAM sehr teuer ist( nehme an, weil veraltet) würde sich das nicht mehr lohnen aufzurüsten... Gibts da nicht ein Programm was mir mal eben 200MB mehr RAM emuliert und als physikalischen Speicher tarnt, damit ich die Einstellung hoch stellen kann?
> 
> Gruß



Das ist nicht moeglich auf Hardwaretechnischer Grundlage, denn virtueller Ram in einem Virtuellen PC wird ganz normal in den Hardware-Ram geschrieben ... da wird also im Arbeitsspeicher Platz bereitgestellt. Folglich kannst du effektiv nur das machen, was man bei einem normalen PC auch macht ueber die Auslagerungsdatei arbeiten, aber da hast du Geschwindigkeitseinbussen im Bereich 2-3 Zehnerpotenzen je nach Guete der verwendeten Hardwarekomponenten.


----------

